# Critique? Ever saw a tail like this?



## teemogoat (Mar 14, 2016)

What do you think about this guy as a herd sire? Myotonic. That's not like any tail I've saw on other myotonics. What do ya think? Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If the tail isn't right, I would pass on him.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

Is his tail broken? It kind of looks like a little dog's tail!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

^^Exactly what I thought. It looks like it could have been broken.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I tend to be picky with bucks ... if it's something that has the chance of being genetic, it may be better to pass.


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

Looks like possibly wry tail. If it hasn't been broken or injured in the past to cause the deformity, I'd definitely pass.


----------



## teemogoat (Mar 14, 2016)

Thanks folks, I like the look. But if it goes away from the confirmation then yeah, probably not a good idea.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pass on him.


----------

